# what to feed a baby dog



## tonyrayd (May 30, 2009)

well i just got a new pit and he's still a baby... what should i be feeding him til i can get to petsmart tomorrow and what should i get at petsmart food wise he's only about 1-3 weeks old


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats really to young for that pup to by away from its momma. What happened to the litter ?


----------



## tonyrayd (May 30, 2009)

well a friend offered me one and said he would get it to me in a couple days and just shows up with it tonight, and i just don't want him to starve cuz he can't eat dog food


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

you need to get some Esbilac Milk Replacer Formula, then follow the directions on the back. I beleive you just mix with warm water. the best bet is to get the pup back to the momma and the litter.Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyrayd (May 30, 2009)

ok... but i can't get that until tomorrow petsmart is closed is there anything i could feed him to get him by for now?

someone told me dog food with milk in a bottle softened of course


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whens the last time the pup ate? If not to long ago, just wait till tomorrow and get it first thing in the morning.


----------



## tonyrayd (May 30, 2009)

its 2 in the morning here and i got the dog around 10pm... dunno when he last ate


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thats a great way to have a dead puppy on your hands. That puppy needs to eat every 2-3 hours at this age. Are his eyes open yet?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

tonyrayd said:


> well i just got a new pit and he's still a baby... what should i be feeding him til i can get to petsmart tomorrow and what should i get at petsmart food wise he's only about 1-3 weeks old


i have raised my pup since he was 2 days old,and this is what my vet told me to do.until he was 2 weeks,i fed him every 2 hours with puppy milk replacer.(i used Bitches milk from the feed store)after he turned 2 wks,i added baby oatmeal to it,and he started eating that and then i mixed in stage one chicken,or veal for added protein.(add extra water to make it got through the nipple).this is what i did until he was 5 weeks,then i introduced him to softened kibble.
moose is now 3 months old,and weighs well over 30 pounds.he is the healthiest dog ive ever known.
one thing i might ad though,i learned this the hard way..you still need to stimulate him to go pee and poop.you have to rub his genital area AND his belly with warm water.i used a cottenball,and held him like a football,and rubbed it with the water.i hope this helps,and goodluck!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great point belinda. You have to stimulate him to go potty just as frequently as you feed him. They will develope a condition called Septic which is fatal.


----------

